# Joining the Brethren..



## Taz72 (Mar 5, 2020)

Obligatory new post to say Howdy (or should that be "Audi"?)
Lifetime petrolhead for things car and bike, and previous 90's coupe owner.
I'm now on the hunt for a TT quattro. Just not sure how far to go between a bargain BAM225 or something a little more fruity.

Hopefully the forum will be a source of inspiration and knowledge.. (and perhaps even an actual TT when sales access earned)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Taz, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail... N/A in UK now.

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Taz72 (Mar 5, 2020)

Appreciated. Thank you Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

